# Luna Babies



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)

Luna gave birth 3 days early to 1 little girl and 2 boys 













































More photos here www.wix.com/wizzizz1/luna


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

That is just the cutest thing ever!!!! Congrats to Luna!!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh be still my heart!!! What adorable pups!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you i am in love what colour would you say they are??


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

oh those are the cutest pictures! They are adorable and just so tiny on that stuffed animal! I want them!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely precious!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Are they the cutest or what? And I love the little collars to tell them apart. Aren't they cream?


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

So cute, I love them. Congratulations!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)

www.wizzizz-id.co.uk

Is one a Gold ??


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Too cute!!!! The one does look gold but, I guess you need to wait, unless of course you have seen this befoere and know the out come. The collers are a great idea.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, congratulations!!! adorable!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG the faces!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

They are toooo cute!!! Love the last picture! I saw on FB you moved-are you now running a kennel?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't stop looking at them. They are precious. Congratulations!!


----------



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> They are toooo cute!!! Love the last picture! I saw on FB you moved-are you now running a kennel?


yep im running a boarding kennels and cattery fb search Tharfield Pet Boarding


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I want ALL of them!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats! How precious they look with those adorable collars!!!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats on the babies


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I had Pam come look at the pictures. She says Cream, and the darker one is probably Fawn with White (if that's the same one with the little stripe of white in one of the other photos).

We have found that the more black toes the lighter ones have, the quicker the pigment comes in. In the picture of the black toes, you can even already see the pigment coming in on the nose. It would be interesting to compare how quickly the pigment comes in on them all if they have varying numbers of black toes.

Nice looking babies, and a gorgeous Mom too!!!

Congrats,


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awwww! babies!!! They are so sweet...

I have heard that another way to help identify who is who is to use a marker on the inside of their little ears. That way you don't have to worry about collars and such when they get rowdy. 

I love the little smudges of black on the little noses. How is Mama doing? Is this her first litter or are you guys old pros?


----------



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)

First litter of havanese ... Lots more photos at www.wix.com/wizzizz1/Luna collar website is www.wizzizz-id.co.uk


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

congrats to mommy and family, hope the little havs grow strong


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I can't stand it! They're too unbelievably cute. If they were mine I would just look at them all day long. I love the pic in which they're sleeping with their heads turned to the same side.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Luna looks like such a happy and good mom!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ack! Made the error of looking at the cute puppy pictures! Cuteness overload!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I haven't been on here as much this week as DH is having a few days off and we have been out and about.So I was so excited to see your absolutely stunning new babies and their gorgeous Mummy,it is lovely to see British born Havs on here, and you are only a little way from us here in Eastbourne.I haven't read all the posts on this thread, did you say who the Father is?Which line do they come from?I vaguely know Mick Bambrook,and our Havs are Jaybode Havanese.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Darling pups,Congratulations Luna


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Puppers!!!!!!!!


----------

